# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  الملك يؤكد أهمية دور مجلس الأعيان في إنجاز القوانين والتشريعات الناظمة للحياة السياسي

## معاذ ملحم

*الملك يؤكد أهمية دور مجلس الأعيان في إنجاز القوانين والتشريعات الناظمة للحياة السياسية*




*
 أكد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني أهمية الدور الذي يقوم به مجلس الأعيان في إنجاز القوانين والتشريعات الناظمة للحياة السياسية، وصولا الى انتخابات نيابية قبل نهاية العام الحالي، وبرلمان قوي يتمتع بمصداقية عالية ويمثل الشعب تمثيلا حقيقيا ويكون قادرا على المساهمة في مواجهة مختلف التحديات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية بالتعاون مع جميع السلطات. 

وقال جلالته خلال لقائه أمس رئيس مجلس الأعيان طاهر المصري وأعضاء المكتب الدائم ورؤساء اللجان بالمجلس "إننا ملتزمون بإجراء الانتخابات النيابية قبل نهاية العام الحالي، وهذا يتطلب منا جميعا العمل سويا، مؤكدا جلالته ضرورة التعاون بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية حتى لا يكون هناك أي تأخير، "ونستطيع العمل بكل شفافية تأكيدا لجديتنا في السير في عملية الإصلاح".

وبين جلالته أن المطلوب من الجميع الشجاعة في التصدي للتحديات التي تواجهنا والعمل بروح الفريق الواحد ومعرفة ما هو المطلوب "فلا يوجد عندي أي تخوف من التعامل مع جميع التحديات". 

وشدد جلالته على أهمية التنسيق والتعاون بين الجميع للوصول الى انتخابات نيابية تفرز مجلسا يتمتع بمصداقية ويكون ممثلا حقيقيا للشعب. 

وأشار جلالته الى انه إذا لم يلمس المواطن في هذا العام تغيرات في الأمور السياسية في الأردن، فإننا لن نستفيد من الربيع العربي والإصلاحات السياسية التي تم إنجازها خلال الفترة الماضية.


وقال جلالته إن ثقة المواطن في المسيرة مهمة جدا، وأنتم تلعبون دورا في تعزيز هذه الثقة "ولقاؤنا اليوم يأتي للتأكيد على أننا نعمل في نفس الاتجاه، ولذلك يجب أن نعمل بسرعة وبجدية ليس فقط في الإصلاح السياسي، لكن أيضا في مواجهة التحديات الاقتصادية وتحسين الظروف المعيشية للمواطنين". 


وأضاف جلالته أن المواطن يفكر في الكثير من التحديات الاقتصادية وفي كيفية توفير المتطلبات المعيشية لأسرته وإيجاد العمل لهم "ولهذا أمامنا الكثير من التحديات".


وقال رئيس مجلس الأعيان طاهر المصري خلال اللقاء، إننا متفقون مع جلالة الملك على إجراء الانتخابات في هذا العام بعد انجاز منظومة القوانين الناظمة للحياة السياسية. 


وأضاف أننا في مجلس الأعيان نسير بسرعة لإنجاز هذه القوانين والتشريعات، ولكن بدراسة معمقة وبدون أي تسرع، حيث أقرت اللجنة القانونية اليوم قانون الأحزاب، ونحن بانتظار مناقشة قانون الانتخاب بعد وصوله من مجلس النواب. 

وقال المصري إن قانون الانتخاب يحتاج الى أن يأخذ حقه من الحوار والنقاش للخروج بقانون عصري يلبي المفهوم الإصلاحي الذي نطمح إليه، مؤكدا أن المجلس يقوم بمهامه وواجباته الدستورية على أكمل وجه حيث تم خلال الفترة الماضية مناقشة القوانين والتشريعات بدقة وبدون أي تأخير. 


وتناول أعضاء المكتب الدائم، ورؤساء اللجان بمجلس الأعيان خلال اللقاء، أبرز التحديات في القضايا السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، وتصوراتهم حيال التعامل معها بما يعزز امن واستقرار الأردن، والمضي بعملية الإصلاح الشامل الذي ينعكس إيجابا على حياة الموطنين.
وأكدوا أهمية أن يقترن الإصلاح السياسي مع الإصلاح الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، مشيرين الى أن ملف التعليم وملف القضاء قاعدتان أساسيتان للإصلاح. 


كما أكدوا ضرورة الحفاظ على هيبة الدولة، وأن يمضي الأردن بإصلاحاته السياسية وفي مقدمتها إقرار قانون انتخاب يتوافق عليه الجميع ويكون ممثلا لكل أطياف المجتمع. 

وقالوا أنهم لن يخذلوا جلالة الملك، ومؤسسات الدولة يجب أن تقوم بعملها وحمل أمانة المسؤولية والتجهيز لإجراء الانتخابات قبل نهاية العام الحالي. 

وأكد المتحدثون ضرورة إجراء الانتخابات النيابية بكل شفافية ونزاهة، لتعزيز مشاركة المواطنين بالانتخابات واختيار ممثليهم لمجلس النواب المقبل، مشيرين الى أهمية إجراء الانتخابات البلدية لتقوم البلديات بدورها التنموي وخدمة المواطنين. 

ونبه المتحدثون الى أهمية دور الإعلام الرسمي والخاص في إيصال رسالة الدولة الأردنية، وتوعية المواطنين بالتحديات التي تواجه الاقتصاد الوطني. 

وشددوا على أهمية أن يتحمل الجميع مسؤولياته تجاه الوطن وقضاياه، وأن يتم وضع خطط وبرامج تنموية من شأنها النهوض بالواقع المعيشي للمواطنين، والحد من مشكلتي الفقر والبطالة، والتركيز على المحافظات في هذا الجانب.

وحضر اللقاء، رئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي رياض أبو كركي، ومدير مكتب جلالة الملك عماد فاخوري، والمستشار في الديوان الملكي الهاشمي عامر الحديدي.

عمان– (بترا – مؤيد الحباشنة)*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يعطيك ألف عافية معاذ ملخص شامل لأبرز النقاط التي ركز عليها جلالة الملك من خلال لقاءاته و عمله المستمر إلى الإصلاح والبناء

----------


## &روان&

يعطيك العافية 
شكرا لجهودك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

دموع الغصون & روان 

أشكركم على المتابعه و التفاعل المميز . ^_^ .

----------

